# How do you cut thin strips of hardibacker cement board



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Trying to cut 1/4 thick cement board. 1 1/2" thick strips. 

I tried with my jig saw but the trailing piece snaps off. And my blades are getting destroyed. 

I tried scoring it and lining up a 2x4 on it, kneeling on the 2x4 and lifting the opposite end. No luck.


Any other ideas?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have cut it with a diamond blade in a skill saw, a little water dribbling on it is nice to keep the dust down.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Diamond blade in a 4 1/2" grinder also works. Drill a 1/8" hole in the cap of a water bottle and you can cut with one hand and squirt with the other.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh how we like to answer things twice. gee. http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/how-do-you-cut-thin-strips-hardibacker-cement-board-536985/


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Oh how we like to answer things twice. gee. http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/how-do-you-cut-thin-strips-hardibacker-cement-board-536985/




That's weird... it posted twice in the same forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Oh how we like to answer things twice. gee. http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/how-do-you-cut-thin-strips-hardibacker-cement-board-536985/


What is really sad is when we answer it in two places:vs_cool:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I wear an OSHA approved respirator and cut the stuff with a segmented, diamond blade in a 4" tile saw. See it here: harborfreight.com/4-in-handheld-dry-cut-tile-saw-62296.html

There is a water fork attachment available for the saw but I don't use it because I don't want to wait for the board to dry.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Cut some strips with an old blade and a table saw. Smelled like a fire in there. I was wearing a 3m respirator with the pink filters.

I was reading about silica dust (produced when cutting cement board) last night. Stuff is dangerous. Definitely wear masks when cutting this stuff.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

